# Good Luck to Smithurmond Homestead!



## helmstead (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck and HAVE FUN at the show today!  



(they're at the GDGBA West GA Spring Show)

I LOVE that group of goat people, and sure wish I could have been there...the shows in GA are host to a really tightly knit group of goat lovers.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 23, 2011)

knock 'em out  I'll be watching


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 23, 2011)

Wishing you great luck!
Not that you need it, the pic I saw says you've got "winners"


----------



## helmstead (Apr 23, 2011)

It is a HUGE show - the preregistered ND numbers had 27 senior does if I remember right...


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

hoping for a GREAT outcome for you & your goats!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 23, 2011)

Back from a BIG show for NDs!  Thanks everyone!  Our boy Helmstead Minis CVE The Pie did us proud at his first show, placing third in a strong class.  Stiff competition out there today!  It was great to see such lovely examples of the breed.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Pie!!!


----------



## lilhill (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!  I went to the show to pick up my buck and saw the competition there.  Pie's third place win is something to be extremely proud of.  Wish I had time to watch some of the classes, but it was one of those hurry to GA and pick up, then hurry back home!  If I had convinced dh to stay home and let me go alone, I would have definitely stayed for some of the show.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!!!  I went to the show to pick up my buck and saw the competition there.  Pie's third place win is something to be extremely proud of.


Ditto!  

CONGRATS!  

I hope you took lots of pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG- I didn't even THINK to take pictures!  What a dork!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, wait... I did get one picture.  Of YOUR goat!   I'm such a silly.  I was so concerned about the goats there was room for nothing else in my brain.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

haha well I'm glad you got THAT one 

Don't feel bad...we hardly ever have time at ADGA shows to pull out the camera!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations! I don't know about goat shows but if you win a ribbon in an alpaca show, it doesn't matter whether the place is one through six. It is an accomplishment. There is just too much good competition.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  It would have been a great learning experience even if he was dead last.  There were some really nice goats in the ring.  We're pleased as punch with our gangly little teenager of a buck.   Looking forward to seeing how he does when he matures a little!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

Does said buck have a pic


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Does said buck have a pic


Of course!  Here he is at 6 months.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my, he IS full o' himself, ain't he? W/ good reason, of course.
Very nice!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice buck where is he from?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

He IS full of himself, too!  He was Mr. Cool at the show, I think in his mind he was Grand Champion before he even walked into the barn. 

Pie is bred by my good friends at Helmstead Minis.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)

hehe

I'm sure, knowing boys, that Merlot is still telling him "*My* ribbon was bigger...."  and Pie is telling Merlot, "Oh, yeah??!!  Well* I *didn't drag *MY* handler all over the ring trying to get away, refuse to walk or scream like a little girl the whole time at *MY* first show, so NAH!"


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> I'm sure, knowing boys, that Merlot is still telling him "*My* ribbon was bigger...."  and Pie is telling Merlot, "Oh, yeah??!!  Well* I *didn't drag *MY* handler all over the ring trying to get away, refuse to walk or scream like a little girl the whole time at *MY* first show, so NAH!"


 

I can hear it now!


----------



## lilhill (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)

<snicker>

Don't fret, Nicki, when the time comes for you to show Mr. Merlot...he no longer drags you around the ring trying to get away, and he no longer refuses to walk...

but...

he STILL screams like a little girl the whole time!!


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL


----------

